# How do you change the sample rate of your sound card?



## SinnerX (Jul 23, 2004)

Need to change my sound card sample rate. Im on a dell chipset is intel and I have a intergrated sound card how do you change the sample rate?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Is this for burning or ripping songs? If it is, you can set it up in the burning program.


----------

